# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment ajouter une chane dans une liste avec les API Windows ? [Sources]

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment ajouter une chane dans une liste avec les API Windows ?

Comment ajouter une ligne dans un ListBox avec le message LB_ADDSTRING

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

